# Just a 1 cent discount?



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)

Following the advice that if you raise your 99 cent book to a buck, Amazon will dsicount it to 80 cents, we raised the price on Murphy's World: Essays From Martial Artists Wired ... checked this morning and Amazon gave it a whopping 1 cent discount.

Well, there's a bargain for ya!


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

They did that to me too.  After awhile, they lowered it to 0.80.  Give it a day.


----------



## angelad (Jun 19, 2009)

LMAO.


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

Carol Hanrahan said:


> They did that to me too. After awhile, they lowered it to 0.80. Give it a day.


Thumper,

Carol's right. It takes about 24 hours for the Amazon computer to update the 20% discount. Within a day your book should be lowered to 80 cents.


----------



## Dave Dykema (May 18, 2009)

I lowered the price of my books on Friday and am still waiting for the discount to show up. Anybody else ever had to wait this long?


----------



## Elmore Hammes (Jun 23, 2009)

I had a short story (  ) priced at $1.99, decided to lower it yesterday to $1.00 since my full-length novels were priced at $1.99.

The discount processing hasn't gone through on the new list price yet, so it shows a recommended price of $1.00 with a selling price of $1.59 (the original discount price). I am not sure how people will react to seeing a higher sales price than suggested price!

Hopefully this will clear up in another day or so and it will be priced at $0.80.


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

I think something is wrong with Amazon's price change mechanism right now. I noticed Wrong Number had only a discount of 5% instead of the usual 20%, so I knew a price drop was coming. But it never happened, so I bought it anyway. I like a bargain, but I didn't want to wait to save 30 cents (or whatever it will be) when I had already gotten into the sample.


----------



## Dave Dykema (May 18, 2009)

I've decided to price my books at $1.24, which will sale them at $.99. I think if you can keep it under a dollar magical, wonderful things happen as opposed to trying to eek out a few cents more and pricing at $1.49. Greed, if only for a couple pennies, doesn't seem to work on Kindle. Sounds like the lesson from a nursery rhyme.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)

Nice! They raised it to full price! I guess we should have left it alone...


----------



## lkcampbell (Jun 25, 2009)

I don't know what's going on, either. I tried to reduce the price of one of my older books from $2.50 to $1.99. It now shows the list price as $1.99 and the purchase price as $2.40. On my other $1.99 books, it shows the purchase price as $2.00. I wish Amazon would fix whatever is screwed up. I wanted to reduce all of my backlist, but what's the point?


----------



## Elmore Hammes (Jun 23, 2009)

I sent an e-mail to dtp-feedback asking about the price change delays, I will respond once I hear back. I am sure the list price of $1.00 with a higher selling price of $1.59 isn't exactly a positive for my short story...


----------



## Greg Banks (May 2, 2009)

Thumper said:


> Following the advice that if you raise your 99 cent book to a buck, Amazon will dsicount it to 80 cents, we raised the price on Murphy's World: Essays From Martial Artists Wired ... checked this morning and Amazon gave it a whopping 1 cent discount.
> 
> Well, there's a bargain for ya!


It wasn't showing a 1 cent discount, it was reflecting the difference between the old list price and the new. The last time I changed the price of one of my ebooks it tool a few days for the price to update to reflect the discount. I don't know what's going on right now, but eventually the price will update.


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

I dunno.  Some of my discounts just disappeared.  Now, they are up to 1.00.


----------



## lkcampbell (Jun 25, 2009)

Well, I just checked, and my sale price finally matches my list price but there's no discount.


----------



## Elmore Hammes (Jun 23, 2009)

I think they finally processed price changes - three of my titles changed in pricing - hopefully in a day or two discounts will kick in again (unfortunately the discount was dropped from a couple titles even though their pricing had not changed)


----------



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)

Looks like they're cutting discounts across the board. This bites...


----------

